# Rat catching Terriers



## Abandluc (18 January 2009)

Does anyone know or heard of hiring terriers (with/without handlers) to catch rats??
We have a bit of a rat problem at the moment, and whilst I would love a couple of terrier puppies to raise as rat catchers I really haven't got the time.

We are reluctent to put down poison because of all the other animals we work so hard to keep alive and well fed!!

Failing that how do you deal with rats??


----------



## k9h (18 January 2009)

Put an ad in countrymans weekly (think that is what it is called) or farmers guardian) There will be plenty of lads with terriers looking for this sort of work!!

Where abouts are you?


----------



## MACCIMOO (18 January 2009)

what area are you in,the yard i used to be at the YO got this guy in with a ferret and JRT and killed loads of rats,the YO had dogs so she wouldnt put poison down,the yard i am at now is owned by a farmer and he put down these little bags of rat poison,the rats took it back to their lair and now we have no rats and we still have our ferrel cats


----------



## 1987 (18 January 2009)

Sorry to butt in on your post but does anyone know of someone in Oxon area. I have really awful rats, they are eating the horse bedding and killing my chickens. I need to get rid asap.


----------



## Abandluc (18 January 2009)

Thanks everyone, I'm in Essex.

It's not such a mad idea then!!


----------



## Fantasy_World (19 January 2009)

E and J and Mrs Horsey I will ask around on a hunting forum I am registered on and give them a link to this thread and see if anyone can come and help sort out your rat problems.
Caz


----------



## Fantasy_World (19 January 2009)

Done have posted a link to this thread and asked people to contact me on other forum if they don't want to register for this one so I can pass on their details to anyone wanting rats controlling.


----------



## Fantasy_World (19 January 2009)

Update I have had a message from one person which I have forwarded on to the relevant person on here. However I have also had another message from another guy who does ratting on the forum I go on who wants a location and contact number for those wanting their rat problem sorting.
Can people please contact me via pm with the relevant details so that I can pass it on to the gentleman please?

Thanks


----------



## billyslad (20 January 2009)

My brother in law and I have terriers that we take ratting , we did a game farm at the weekend  I am in Bucks and he is in North essex  please pm me if anyone has a  rat  infestation problem that they want sorted


----------



## Abandluc (20 January 2009)

Sorry I did not see these, I will reply to your PMs now - Thanks you very much!!


----------



## stubby (27 January 2009)

although probably a bit late,
Im a fully quailified pest controller, having all health and safety certification, and 4 mill public liability insurance, I control infestations of both rabbits or rats free of charge


----------

